# General Discussion > General Developer Topics >  Alteryx server with okta integration saml

## pavanitus

I am setting up Alteryx server with Okta auth saml. I am getting blank screen or error 500 when verifying IDP page. one reason i can think of my metadata file is not present in Alteryx server(I am not sure if this is the ONLY reason). 
Can somebody guide me where i need to put my metadata file in Alteryx server. If I enter the metadata url, i am getting 404 error. it should show xml document.

----------

